# Gurkha Titan Cigar Review - Favorite Gurkha



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This review is actually for the TITAN II. Top 5 most delicious cigars. When you think of the flavor on some of the world's best cigars, this is ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Titan Cigar Review - Favorite Gurkha


----------

